# Very worried about Jupiter



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Jupiter won't eat. He ate very little Sunday night, and nothing yesterday except what I forced down with his pills. He doesn't seem dehydrated, and did pee in the middle of the night, but I haven't seen him drink water and he didn't this morning. He's disoriented.

I called the vet this morning and am waiting for a call back.

He wouldn't settle at all last night. I held him part of the time when he would let me. In the middle of the night I gave him tramadol left over from when he hurt his leg a few months ago. 

He may not make it to 15 years old, which is on Saturday. Think loving thoughts please for this wonderful, mellow, gentle creature.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to see how worried you are and how sick he seems. I know you will do right by him, and hope the vet can tell you something clear that helps you follow the path that is best for Jupiter and for you.


----------



## TheBestPoowasMoo (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm very sorry that you are going through this. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers. Hopefully you'll be able to get in front of this and get him relief and you'll have some more time with him.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

(((hugs)))


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My thoughts are with you and Jupiter.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Marialydia,
Holding you and Jupiter in my heart.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

We are on standby to go to see the vet who knows him best at the practice we go to. Jupiter seems comfortable at the moment. Thank you for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Thinking about you both, good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

MollyMuiMa has suggested tuna water to entice a dog to drink. Thinking of you and Jupiter.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Praying for you and your dear boy.

I know how very difficult this is. I hope you both find peace and comfort today.

I will be thinking of you.

Cathy


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sending so much love to you and Jupiter. :love2:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My thoughts are with you and Jupiter


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Love and peace to you and Jupiter. Holding you both in my thoughts.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read that Jupiter is feeling poorly, Marialydia. You and your sweet mellow boy will be on my mind.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry you're going through this. It's so hard when your dog isn't feeling well. Holding you in the light.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Just back from the vet. They drew blood to compare with the blood draw two months ago, and did X-rays. This time Jupiter was sick enough he cooperated with the X-rays (last time he needed a light sedative). 

Blood results this evening. X-rays not showing anything remarkable in lungs, no foreign body or excessive gas in the digestive tract. He has a heart murmur which I knew from the last visit, but the heart seemed normal. It will be looked at by an expert radiologist tomorrow. 

Jupiter -- who once was a steady 18 pounds, lately 17, was 15.4 which is worrying. He was dehydrated. No fever.

They gave him an anti-nausea injection, and subcutaneous water. (they said ideally they would want to keep him but lately he gets very stressed at the vet, so he came home with me.) 

So we need to rule out kidney disease, pancreatitis, diabetes, Cushings, and who knows what else. 

The vet said that I should offer him some food in 1-2 hours after the injection -- well as soon as we came home he went for some water, and I gave him about half as much as he usually eats; he ate most of it.

I was so worried, and still am, but wonder if lack of sleep was making me even more so? I am so grateful for your support and suggestions. Will keep you posted.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

So glad to hear he's feeling a bit better. Fingers crossed it was just a temporary feeling-bad spell for now and further tests rule out anything negative.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Holding you both in my thoughts...these times are so difficult!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Holding you and Jupiter in my thoughts. .........


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Gentle hugs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope he continues to improve and that the blood work will show something definitive. And yes, I do think that when we are tired all sorts of stress related emotions become heightened. I hope you get better rest tonight.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

The vet called me just before a conference call I was chairing, so we spoke briefly, and I'll get the actual values of the bloodwork later. His liver function tests are high but nothing else remarkable it seems. We agreed that we'd do an abdominal ultrasound tomorrow morning and try to get a better idea of what is going on. If Jupiter is agitated tonight again the vet says I can give him a tramadol.

Jupiter is vacillating between moments of relative clarity, and standing in a stupor, not seeming to know where he is, and sleeping. We did go outside for a moment and he peed, but he wanted to come back and wasn't sure how. 

He has been drinking a bit. I'll try to get him to eat something in a bit.

Thank you all so much for your concern. It really means a lot. This is not something that everyone understands, when we go through this with our lovey pooches.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

I am so sorry Jupiter is feeling unwell. I hope you can get some answers soon as to what is happening.

There are recipes online for homemade pedialite with common ingredients most have on hand. But, dogs can be funny about drinking water with anything in it. Chicken or beef broth would probably be taken easier. I resorted to a variety of prepared baby foods as my dog had little energy to eat & I had found food just sitting in the sides of his mouth. 

Offering the baby food & water frequently was easily taken. Apparently this is quite common as the check out gal asked me if I had a dog at home while purchasing the baby food. 

Good thoughts, hugs, & prayers are being sent your way.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

I feel so bad for what you and Jupiter are going through. I've been there and I know how hard it is when they just are not right.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

You are so right. Other people don't understand what we go through when our dogs are under the weather and can't tell us what is wrong. I am a worrier and tend to imagine the worst. I hope your vet can soon give you a diagnosis. I'm sure you will feel better when you have an action plan.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Been thinking of you and Jupiter throughout the day. I hope both of you can get some much needed rest tonight. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

It's helpful to have support of poodle people when our dogs are sick. Other people just don't understand how stressful and hard it is. Please know you're in my thoughts and that I'm holding you in the light.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Click-N-Treat said:


> It's helpful to have support of poodle people when our dogs are sick. Other people just don't understand how stressful and hard it is. Please know you're in my thoughts and that I'm holding you in the light.


Such a true statement.

I will keep you both in my prayers.

Cathy


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

wishing you both well. i hope it's something that will clear up in a few days. take care.


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Prayers for both of you. May you have a restful night.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Thinking of you guys.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Hope he's improved a bit overnight. Thinking of you.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

*Back from the vet, news not good*

Jupiter and I are back from the vet where his X-ray was interpreted by a specialist, who also did an ultrasound.

It seems that the nodule seen on his X-Ray is almost surely a cancerous lesion on his lung. 

We discussed several options. One would be to aspirate the nodule, guided by ultrasound, but while a positive (i.e. cancerous) diagnosis would be definitive, a negative result is not -- it still might be cancer. Or a CAT scan could be done.

But then what? He could have a lobectomy on his lung, but that is major surgery, with a difficult recovery, and uncertain outcome.

Given Jupiter's age, and various other problems (failing eyesight and hearing, a bit of dementia, arthritis, heart murmur) I have decided to give him supportive care and lots of love. We came home with tramadol, to help nighttime anxiety and pain, and to help him sleep; and an appetite stimulant. He can eat what he wants from now on.

Sophie Anne's description of Sophie's last day was inspiring and I am rereading it for comfort.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so sorry that you are going through this with Jupiter. I totally understand and sympathize with bringing him home for just comfort care and love. I hope you get a lot of quality time with him until the end. Hugs!


----------



## TheBestPoowasMoo (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm very sorry to hear about Jupiter.

I know what you are going through- I just lost my heart dog (Molly, toy poodle) last month just 2 months shy of 15 years old. 

I know it's not really a comfort, and there's nothing really that can make this better for you- but I think that you are approaching this in the kindest possible manner for Jupiter. I am glad that you have the time to at least try to keep him as happy and comfortable as possible and let him have some yummy food and hopefully stay peacefully in your home. You are a very loving mommy to him and you're both lucky to have each other. 

I wish I had some warning with Molly- she went downhill over a weekend and the doctors couldn't even ultrasound her. As bad as it seems, I think that you have the benefit of somewhat controlling the situation (although it may not seem that way) and making his final memories count and keeping him as relaxed and calm as possible. I wish I could have taken photos/videos whatever extra I could during Molly's last days- but i didn't realize they'd be her last. I also would have liked her to pass at home- and had I known what would happen, that would have been my choice. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Lots of love to Jupiter. Feel free to PM me anytime if you need someone to chat with. It's all still very raw for me and I feel for you.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry you are going through this sad, difficult time, Marialydia. I think you have made the best, most loving, decision for Jupiter right now.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sorry you are now beginning this part of the journey. I am thankful Jupiter has had you to give him a wonderful life and to show him the love and compassion I know you feel for him as you travel this path together. 
Wishes and prayers for more good days than bad, and for strength for you. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

End of life care is never easy but better for you to be a part of the goodbye than you having no closure in the situation. Lots of love to you and your sweet boy. May his last days with you be ones of joy. Lots of hamburgers and hugs! 
You are in my prayers


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Thinking of you and Jupiter, you are being courageous and loving which is what he needs from you now. Take care.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I went through a similar situation with Iris in May. Somedays it seems like yesterday. We had a couple of really good weeks to love on each other, enjoy the fresh spring air and visit with some of her closest human frinds. I am so very grateful for that peaceful time.

I wish you both some peaceful and comforting days and I know that you will ensure that Jupiter is as comfortable as possible during this time.

My heart and prayers continue to be with you. I am so very sorry you both are traveling this difficult journey. :angel:

Cathy


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You made the right decision for your boy. I can't imagine putting a 15 year old dog through any major procedures. I hope you enjoy your remaining time together like sophie anne and Sophie did. Thinking of you during this difficult time. :love2:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You made the right decision for your sweet boy. I hope the medications will give him some relief and you can enjoy more happy times together.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sorry you are going through this tough time. You have made the best decision possible and Jupiter will be getting the best possible home care thanks to you. He is lucky to have you by his side. Don't forget to take good care of yourself too. These events are really hard on us.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Blessings to you for being so kind and not putting Jupiter through stressful and painful procedures. You will both be able to enjoy what remaining time you have together. 
Jupiter - eat, sleep and wallow in your mom's love!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm so sorry - like the others, I too think you are doing the right thing. You'll be able to give him the best care and love at home.

Do you have any hospice vets in your area? We used one for our cat who we had to put to sleep last year. The one we had really helped us deal with putting our boy to sleep. She was sensitive both to our needs and that of our other cats and I was thankful that we never had to torture our cat anymore taking him to the vet when the hospice vet made house calls. Perhaps your vet offers this service?


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

A wise and loving decision. Marialydia. Hugs you all of you....


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so sorry......
I hope the next few weeks are filled with lots of love and everything that give you and Jupiter joy. I know your heart is breaking..........and I hope the path to the bridge is smooth.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am sorry you have to begin this journey with Jupiter, my thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

My heart goes out to you. We lost our Dash the end of May and that is still a pretty raw memory, but it is part of owning and loving pets. Congrats on almost 15, that is 15 years of memories and love.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

As the others have said, you have made the best decision for Jupiter. Enjoy every minute with him and take care of yourself too. I know how hard all of this is.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this but as everyone says it's the best decision for Jupiter. Enjoy your time together and definitely try for some lovely experiences. Thinking of you xx


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

deepest sympathies and greatest respect for the love and courage involved in putting jupiter first.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You know that my warmest thoughts and prayers are with you, Jupiter and Pericles. I hope you have some very special moments over the next little while. Give him a gentle hug from me and perhaps he will rally and I will get to meet the fine gentleman. xoxoxo


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Jupiter. (I love his name.) I hope you and he have some nice days together.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sorry the news is so bad, but at least you know what is happening. Another thing to keep in mind that dogs are not afraid of the word cancer the way we are. You have made a loving and selfless plan for Jupiter. I hope he has some more good days in him and that you can have a loving birthday together.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear. Enjoy the last chapter- and know it was a life well lived. Many hugs..


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm tearing up reading this thread. Hugs to you, Pericles, and Jupiter.


----------



## Redtoplessjeep (Sep 11, 2016)

Please keep us posted. You are in my thoughts 


Sent from my 0||||0


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you and Pericles are having a good time today and that he feels up for eating something lovely for dinner. Happy birthday old man.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Sending loving birthday wishes to Pericles today. I hope as Lily and everyone does that you all are having a wonderful day together.

So many good thoughts coming your way. With my last dog, I well recall that last year and how finding somethng she would enjoy eating could be such a challenge. If you have a slow cooker / Crockpot, you might could stew up some tasty, nourishing meals for him.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sweet One! Hope you felt like eating your special B-Day meal that I bet your Mom made for you!!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday, lots of hugs and kisses from us.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm sorry for typing Pericles in my post and send all good wishes to your darling Jupiter, Marialydia.


----------



## Redtoplessjeep (Sep 11, 2016)

How is Jupiter doing today?


Sent from my 0||||0


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes. Jupiter is now 15! 

We are all a bit on the good days/ bad days roller coaster. Yesterday I made a run to the vet to get endosorb and metronidazole for Jupiter's diarrhea. I think the (slightly) richer meals I've started giving him were a bit much. Last night he did well, and this morning also. 

One thing that is helping him eat is raw goat's milk. I picked some up two days ago and it does seem to be eating better -- up to maybe 70 or 80 percent of what he used to eat. But he's gained a quarter pound since the Monday crisis, so that seems good. 

He's now taking: thyroxine for his underactive thyroid; keppra for seizures; tramadol for pain (right now just every 24 hours, I want to have a margin if he gets worse); endosorb for diarrhea; and mirtazapine for appetite stimulation. I may taper off on the mirtazapine if he eats well enough with the goat's milk. I am not giving the flagyl as the endosorb seems to have done the job, but it's good to have around. Getting the pills down is a bit of a struggle. Jupiter used to take his pills (which before was just the thyroxine, then thyroxine and keppra and carprofen) with a bolus of canned food, and did it happily, but since he's less interested in eating that doesn't work as well.

Thank you all so much for the warm wishes; your support and good thoughts really mean a lot.


----------



## Redtoplessjeep (Sep 11, 2016)

When my Abby had a rough time eating. She would like a cat food ( compliments of my cat Toonces) she LOVED IT. My thoughts are with you 


Sent from my 0||||0


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

marialydia said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thank you all so much for the birthday wishes. Jupiter is now 15!
> 
> ...


what a great. caring mother you are! sweet boy!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Elderly Iris hated pills, but wrap them in a little liverwurst/braunsweiger and she would suck them right down.

I am sure little Jupiter had a very good birthday. That's good news about his renewed appetite and weight gain.

(((Hugs))) to you both.

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

All my seniors now get goat's milk ( thank you, Amber Lol) 
Just remember, if you have to start with the flagyl, the side effect is decreased appetite. 
Sounds like you've got things going better than expected. Good job! Jupiter is a lucky guy to have you. 

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So happy your boy made it to his birthday. Warmest thoughts and wishes during this journey.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy 15th, sweet Jupiter! Would you take your pills with feta cheese? Sorry you have to take so many! Hugs from Houston!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Wow Jupiter , 15 years old!! Happy Birthday sweet one!!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jupiter!


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> Happy 15th, sweet Jupiter! Would you take your pills with feta cheese? Sorry you have to take so many! Hugs from Houston!


Jupiter now takes his pills with cheese! And they go down fine! That is a good thing because he's up to eight different ones, some of them twice a day.

We are (touch wood) having a few good days in a row, now that we are on a higher dose of tramadol plus carprofen, plus all the other stuff...two very short walks, and we slept through the night last night.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Aw, that's nice to read. I hope he has plenty of good days and nights. ?

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Redtoplessjeep (Sep 11, 2016)

That's good news. Sending hugs to both of you [emoji8]


Sent from my 0||||0


----------



## Redtoplessjeep (Sep 11, 2016)

How is Jupiter? Does anyone know ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Redtoplessjeep said:


> How is Jupiter? Does anyone know ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are in North Carolina, so dealing with the after effects of the hurricane.


----------



## Redtoplessjeep (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh gosh. I didn't know. I hope they are alright 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know they made it through the storm itself okay, but there is still a lot of concern over rising rivers and flooding.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, we are all OK. No trees on my house, and we had power throughout. For the HOA, I'm in charge of Grounds and Facilities, and there were lots of trees down in the neighborhood (but none on houses, thank God!) so I have been dealing with that. Plus, some young friends nearby have not had power since Saturday, so houseguests...But here we are pretty high and dry, and the roads in the immediate vicinity are all in good shape now.

Jupiter is doing very well, all things considered. He has some pep in the mornings and runs around in the yard for a minute. He is also much less anxious. He is taking pain killers (both tramadol and carprofen) and I am now thinking that he should have been on pain killers quite a while ago. He is such a gentle and unassuming soul, that he generally does not complain at all. (Unlike other past and current (you listening, Pericles?) dogs I have had who play every booboo for all it is worth.) 

We go back to the vet in two days for a follow up X-ray. I am a bit worried, in that sometimes Jupiter seems to be breathing a bit roughly. But overall, for now, his quality of life is actually better than it has been for a while. Mostly he sleeps, and is sometimes very hard to rouse, but when he's up he seems to be in good shape.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good hearing that you and the pups weathered the hurricane with minimal loss or damage . Good to hear also that it didn't affect Jupiter's health!!!


----------



## Redtoplessjeep (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for the update. I do appreciate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Glad to hear you are okay. I know first hand the aftermath can be tough to get through. B safe.


----------

